# New to Mac, How to edit movies?



## digitalox (Dec 10, 2002)

Hi Everyone,

I'm going to pick up a new powerbook with the superdrive, hopefully this weekend. I've been using windows/linux/bsd for quite a while, and this will my first apple since mmy old apple II GS. I'm totally new to video editing. I'm sure I'll figure out the software as I go along, but what about the hardware. Basically for my first project I just want to start burning some of our home videos onto dvd. Is there an input port for A/V or do I need to buy hardware that takes A/V and sends it in the firewire port. If I do need extra hardware, what might I need? 

Thanks,
digitalox


----------



## ksv (Dec 10, 2002)

If your camera isn't digital or doesn't have a FireWire port, you'll need a box like this one or a Sony DVMC-DA2 to convert from analog video to digital. It's probably cheaper on ebay.


----------



## digitalox (Dec 10, 2002)

OK, I get it, I will just need an analog to digital converter with the firewire output. Easy enough. Just gotta come up with the extra cash on top of the laptop!

Thanks!


----------



## ksv (Dec 10, 2002)

The irony is that it's actually cheaper to buy a '98 Mac with analog input than the converter box is  
But I guess you'll get better quality with the converter.


----------



## orangefunk (Dec 15, 2002)

Dazzle has a converter box that cost less than the Formac version. I have never used either, so I cannot attest to anyone of their performance.


----------



## Natobasso (Dec 16, 2002)

Most new macs come with iMovie that lets you edit your movies quickly and easily and you can even add music! 

Cheers


----------



## j79 (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by orangefunk _
> *Dazzle has a converter box that cost less than the Formac version. I have never used either, so I cannot attest to anyone of their performance. *



I've used Dazzle, and wouldn't recommend it.


----------

